# inspiring picture



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

now THAT is power..

anyone else have pictures like this? im collecting shots of hitlers forces.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Maybe Bobme?
He has some crazy sh*t on his site.

Your into that whole Hitler thing like my brother is? Constantly watching the History channel


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

He is into power. Neal you have enough pics of Hitler.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

holy sh*t


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

..


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

..


----------



## kiddynamite (May 10, 2004)

..


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

kiddynamite said:


> ..
> [snapback]836551[/snapback]​


haha, thats great


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

kiddynamite said:


> ..
> [snapback]836551[/snapback]​


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> ..
> [snapback]836540[/snapback]​


NICE DAISEY-CUTTER WOULD HAVE WORKED WELL RIGHT THERE


----------



## kiddynamite (May 10, 2004)

??? daisey cutter? i lost ya


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Wow, it's amazing that we won that war.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Why are you collecting these pics, damn racist bastards. Glad they are dead.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Why are you collecting these pics, damn racist bastards. Glad they are dead.
> [snapback]836704[/snapback]​


I guess you don't understand. He's not collecting them for what they stood for, but simply because of the amazement of how much power they had.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm with you, f*ck anyone who shows the slightest respect or admiration of any sort for that group of followers and racist pieces of sh*t. Mods i'm sorry but I feel VERY strongly about this and you can't really blame me.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Methuzela said:


> I'm with you, f*ck anyone who shows the slightest respect or admiration of any sort for that group of followers and racist pieces of sh*t. Mods i'm sorry but I feel VERY strongly about this and you can't really blame me.
> [snapback]836720[/snapback]​


Why is it offensive? He isn't promoting it, or showing them doing anything that would be offensive.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

ignorance everywhere


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

did you have relatives that were in concentration camps?????? no?? funny, cause i did.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

you dont have to like the man, but it would be real ignorant not to respect his brilliance

p.s for all the cupcakes out there about to get my boots wet with tears..no i do not condone what he did to the jews, but i do respect his leadership and tactical warfare


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Liquid said:


> you dont have to like the man, but it would be real ignorant not to respect his brilliance
> 
> p.s for all the cupcakes out there about to get my boots wet with tears..no i do not condone what he did to the jews, but i do respect his leadership and tactical warfare
> [snapback]836730[/snapback]​


exactly


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i had releatives that were nazis lol im part german


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im not quite sure how to mod this thread really. Had the topic starter been a different person, I might not have cared. But this is coming from a person whos shown the upmost disrespect for any race but the white race. Then he posts this thread which is all about white supremacy (whether you want to call it "inspiring" to make it sound more allowable or not...it still leads to what Hitler did).

Hitler was an extremely well persuasive speaker and thats about it.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Methuzela said:


> did you have relatives that were in concentration camps?????? no?? funny, cause i did.
> [snapback]836728[/snapback]​


Really? Thats special. How far would you like us to go to not offend you? Can I even talk about Germany....or hell, even Europe? Let me guess, when they discussed this issue at school, you went home or cried to the principal.

As for the concentration camps....no, I didn't have any relatives in concentration camps during WWII. I did however lose 3 family memebers during WWII trying to help your people.

Also, I had ancestors enslaved by the English, and forced to change their religion and Identity by America. I don't hold grudges towards either.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Im not quite sure how to mod this thread really. Had the topic starter been a different person, I might not have cared. But this is coming from a person whos shown the upmost disrespect for any race but the white race. Then he posts this thread which is all about white supremacy (whether you want to call it "inspiring" to make it sound more allowable or not...it still leads to what Hitler did).
> 
> Hitler was an extremely well persuasive speaker and thats about it.
> [snapback]836748[/snapback]​


aahhhh, i see said the blind man


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I would rather have the biggest army in the world backing me up...PWNZ that shitty German army
































This is great....


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

SNIPERS









More women









Hey they got some secret service also!


























cool


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

notice all the girls have to wear the red lipstick hahah


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo, the Chinese Army has about 2.3 Million people in it. The Nazi regime had 2 million people by 1933 alone. Not to mention controll of many european countries.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Methuzela said:


> I'm with you, f*ck anyone who shows the slightest respect or admiration of any sort for that group of followers and racist pieces of sh*t. Mods i'm sorry but I feel VERY strongly about this and you can't really blame me.
> [snapback]836720[/snapback]​


Jesus Christ dude their just pictures showing the armies, no need in getting your panties in a knot.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> I would rather have the biggest army in the world backing me up...PWNZ that shitty German army
> [snapback]836795[/snapback]​


Army size doesn't really matter if you've got a smaller, quicker, better trained force.










Somehow that pic just looks cool.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

if woman had the balls they would make some of the best soldiers...but uuhh i guess if women had balls they wouldn't be women


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hehe more female pics?









also hitler didnt have all these toys


















cool









kung fu special training!









armed police









im hurt, MEDIC!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Filo, the Chinese Army has about 2.3 Million people in it. The Nazi regime had 2 million people by 1933 alone. Not to mention controll of many european countries.
> [snapback]836821[/snapback]​


Chinese are FAR better trained. Hitler just had the German get basic traning to fire a weapon. Also Hitler's army had inferior weapons, no comparison.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> Chinese are FAR better trained. Hitler just had the German get basic traning to fire a weapon. Also Hitler's army had inferior weapons, no comparison.
> [snapback]836863[/snapback]​


No sh*t....that was 50 years ago. The chinese army still isn't larger.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Methuzela said:


> I'm with you, f*ck anyone who shows the slightest respect or admiration of any sort for that group of followers and racist pieces of sh*t. Mods i'm sorry but I feel VERY strongly about this and you can't really blame me.
> [snapback]836720[/snapback]​


The way you put it would include historians too: every historian that studies the 3rd reich is a Nazi, according to your logic.
Just look at it this way: without them, you might never have known what had happened to your family...
There's a difference between objectively watching what happened and being a follower. For example, people can be in awe of Hitler's way of doing politics - doesn't mean these people are antisemites or Fascists because of that...
A matter of being able to seperate facts from emotions - no more, no less.
But if you want to live a narrow-minded life, and label everyone that studies the Axis-side of WW2 as Nazi's- go ahead, your choice











Filo said:


> Chinese are FAR better trained. Hitler just had the German get basic traning to fire a weapon. Also Hitler's army had inferior weapons, no comparison.


Total BS - how else would the Nazi's have conquered as much as they did? By will-power???
The Germans were technologically far ahead of the allies (just think of the Messerschmidt 262 - the world's first jet-propelled plane - or their tanks, against which allied tanks could hardly defend themselves) - difference is that they had their factories bombed to shreds on a regular basis - kinda hard to keep your army supplied with enough hardware, no matter how superior.
As far as training goes: do you really think the Nazi's would have conquered what they did if they had an army full of unmotivated, badly trained peasants?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^ was comparing past German army to CURRENT Chinese army...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Filo said:


> ^ was comparing past German army to CURRENT Chinese army...
> [snapback]836928[/snapback]​


I was talking about the past German army...
But what kind of comparison is that anyways? What's the point?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Well of course past German army PWNED all...nm about the point. I was just saying I would rather have the Chinese army than the German...o well.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> Well of course past German army PWNED all...nm about the point. I was just saying I would rather have the Chinese army than the German...o well.
> [snapback]836934[/snapback]​


Hey...The Trojan Army would get owned by the USA WWI army big time.........


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I like pics of the Chinese army


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

Those big rallies were all about mind-control.
Hitler understood group-mentality and knew people's 
loyalties could be inspired by holding those huge rallies.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Peacock said:


> now THAT is power..
> 
> anyone else have pictures like this? im collecting shots of hitlers forces.
> [snapback]836462[/snapback]​


wtf are you talking about here


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I was talking about the past German army...
> But what kind of comparison is that anyways? What's the point?
> [snapback]836930[/snapback]​


yeaa....Thats why I dont argue with this guy...Him or Ms. Natt
There too smart for me


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Indeed







lol, all i was saying is the Chinese army is cool...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

The thing that makes this thread about Peacock racist is, he finds Nazi's inspiring.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Filo said:


> The thing that makes this thread about Peacock racist is, he finds Nazi's inspiring.
> [snapback]837073[/snapback]​


he has not mentioned anything racist and showing a pic with the words thats power is not racist it is just showing the power hitler had over the german people.

see bullsnakes post he gets it.
dixon


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> he has not mentioned anything racist and showing a pic with the words thats power is not racist it is just showing the power hitler had over the german people.
> 
> see bullsnakes post he gets it.
> dixon
> [snapback]837100[/snapback]​


Look at the topic: INSPIRING PICTURE then he shows a picture of Nazis im not sure how much more clear you can get.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

haha like 70 percent of those people are dead from the war


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Filo said:


> Look at the topic: INSPIRING PICTURE then he shows a picture of Nazis im not sure how much more clear you can get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was referring to power not the Nazis. Get it now?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Kory said:


> He was referring to power not the Nazis. Get it now?
> [snapback]837247[/snapback]​


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Why all the







? Post whores are everywhere.

Anyways, post some more pics!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Filo said:


> [snapback]837248[/snapback]​


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

User said:


> Why all the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from what country's army?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> from what country's army?
> [snapback]837254[/snapback]​


Doesn't matter.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Indian army


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

more


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

awesome pics!!! thanks!

I am looking for pics with masive raillies.. something that gives you the "wow" feeling.. the feeling of power at its maximum level. the most this earth has ever seen..

hitler was able to convince these people to act against their beliefs and adopt his... he was able to mind control millions of people..

do you honestly think the nazi soldiers actually wanted to kill millions of innocent people? especially woman and children? I dont think so. but they still did. hitlers power had engulfed them. He was extremely smart. anyone who denies this is a fool and has no stance to say he wasnt.. i fear he is the last of the great(powerful) conquerors.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

you and your foreign armies


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

those pics dont even come close to the "power" as the nazi army.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> The way you put it would include historians too: every historian that studies the 3rd reich is a Nazi, according to your logic.
> Just look at it this way: without them, you might never have known what had happened to your family...
> There's a difference between objectively watching what happened and being a follower. For example, people can be in awe of Hitler's way of doing politics - doesn't mean these people are antisemites or Fascists because of that...
> A matter of being able to seperate facts from emotions - no more, no less.
> ...


correct!!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Kory said:


> He was referring to power not the Nazis. Get it now?
> [snapback]837247[/snapback]​


it is truly amazing..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that must be some amazing thing to see


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Peacock said:


> awesome pics!!! thanks!
> 
> I am looking for pics with masive raillies.. something that gives you the "wow" feeling.. the feeling of power at its maximum level. the most this earth has ever seen..
> hitler was able to convince these people to act against their beliefs and adopt his... he was able to mind control millions of people..
> ...


hitler had his country brain washed that the jews as a breed were a disease needed to be exterminated, so in a way yea it was a way of life for a nazi to hate and want to eliminate as many jews as one could, he also had a vision for global domination the same as your alexander the greats, caesars, atillas, ect. the only diffrence is his plans involved genocide..other then that he was a brilliant commander


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

User said:


> Why all the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont encourage more posting


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Peacock said:


> awesome pics!!! thanks!
> 
> I am looking for pics with masive raillies.. something that gives you the "wow" feeling.. the feeling of power at its maximum level. the most this earth has ever seen..
> hitler was able to convince these people to act against their beliefs and adopt his... he was able to mind control millions of people..
> ...


thats just sad.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I hate to break this to you Neil but the pictures of Nuremburg were doctored by Hitlers propoganda machine. There werent nearly that number there


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Marine Sniper


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> thats just sad.
> [snapback]837987[/snapback]​


Why? You know what i find sad? Men getting up everyday at the same time to go work in the same shithole making less then 100k a year, never going anywhere in life, never accomplishing anything worth recognizing, basically rotting their life away and dieing with no fame... They will never be remembered, they are "just another person". Some one who has no goals but to "live"...



Xenon said:


> I hate to break this to you Neil but the pictures of Nuremburg were doctored by Hitlers propoganda machine. There werent nearly that number there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even if hitlers raillies had HALF the men shown, that is f*cking powerful. But i have yet to read anything about this.. have any material?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Why? You know what i find sad? Men getting up everyday at the same time to go work in the same shithole making less then 100k a year, never going anywhere in life, never accomplishing anything worth recognizing, basically rotting their life away and dieing with no fame... They will never be remembered, they are "just another person". Some one who has no goals but to "live"...
> [snapback]838028[/snapback]​


Wasnt talking to you. Was refering to the post whore.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Wasnt talking to you. Was refering to the post whore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


check who i was replying to. anyways, i know you believe in this aswell! LOL!


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Those picture rocks!!







Especially the women army.....How inspiring indeed :nod:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I hate to break this to you Neil but the pictures of Nuremburg were doctored by Hitlers propoganda machine. There werent nearly that number there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There were mass rallies with more than 100.000 people attending - I haven't counted the people in those pics, but I don't think they are fake. And even if they were, events as massive as in those pictures did happen...
It was basically the one annual event empoverished German's looked forward to: the only day in the year which gave them a sense of purpose, of being part of soimething larger than themselves. They flocked to those rallies by the tens of thousands, from all all over the country, all over the country.

edit: I just checked: in some years, a week-long rallie draw nearly 1.000.000 attendants - reality might even dwarf what's on those pictures...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Peacock said:


> check who i was replying to. anyways, i know you believe in this aswell! LOL!
> [snapback]838035[/snapback]​


Opps Im trippin.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Peacock said:


> .. i fear he is the last of the great(powerful) conquerors.
> [snapback]837291[/snapback]​


No, there is one who is coming who will be far more powerful and terrible than Hitler. He will be one who's like the world has never seen; the ruler that doesn't make history, but ends it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> There were mass rallies with more than 100.000 people attending - I haven't counted the people in those pics, but I don't think they are fake. And even if they were, events as massive as in those pictures did happen...
> It was basically the one annual event empoverished German's looked forward to: the only day in the year which gave them a sense of purpose, of being part of soimething larger than themselves. They flocked to those rallies by the tens of thousands, from all all over the country, all over the country.
> edit: I just checked: in some years, a week-long rallie draw nearly 1.000.000 attendants - reality might even dwarf what's on those pictures...
> [snapback]838082[/snapback]​


I am familiar with the annual Nuremburg rallies thank you. Peacocks picture comes from the 1933 rally to be specific. And yes, the soldiers in many of the pictures sent out by the state were doctored.


----------



## Dizzo (Oct 19, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Hey...The Trojan Army would get owned by the USA WWI army big time.........
> [snapback]836938[/snapback]​


Condom company has an Army?


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> No, there is one who is coming who will be far more powerful and terrible than Hitler. He will be one who's like the world has never seen; the ruler that doesn't make history, but ends it.
> [snapback]838314[/snapback]​


oh?

and who is this?


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Wow, it's amazing that we won that war.
> [snapback]836693[/snapback]​


"We" didn't win WW2 as much as Hitler lost it.

England only needed a couple more months of warfare and they would have tumbled. Eastern Europe was already won. Northern Europe was failing, sothern Erope was sure to fall. Had he not invaded North Africa and Russia, who, by the way was not even interested in joining the allies until Germany invaded, all of Europe would have been his.


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

Liquid said:


> you dont have to like the man, but it would be real ignorant not to respect his brilliance
> 
> p.s for all the cupcakes out there about to get my boots wet with tears..no i do not condone what he did to the jews, but i do respect his leadership and tactical warfare
> [snapback]836730[/snapback]​


His "brilliance" was a result of his racism. He was an amazing orator, and was able to sway great numbers to his way of thinking in spite of themselves.

He did not study warfare, but he was able to surround himself with leaders well-versed in strategy. It was when he took over the decisions of battle strategy that his regime failed.

You people need to read up on this stuff.

*Edit - The bastard was also insane.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> Those picture rocks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










it inspires me to yell at them to start cooking me dinner


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :nod: it inspires me to yell at them to start cooking me dinner
> [snapback]838569[/snapback]​











yea, some Buffalo Wings


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Filo said:


> Look at the topic: INSPIRING PICTURE then he shows a picture of Nazis im not sure how much more clear you can get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he did not say how it inspired him and that is the point.
if it inspired neal to go and invade france then ok close the thread but if it inspired him to be a better person (although i dont think that possible LOL) then fine its all good, if it inspires him to go out and brain wash loads of people then he best not do it online as we already know his game.








dixon


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Filo said:


> Look at the topic: INSPIRING PICTURE then he shows a picture of Nazis im not sure how much more clear you can get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're thinking waaay too deep into it Fido. From what I know about Peacock, he's all about power and influence. When he posted that photo of the german troops in formation at a rally, he was trying to show the power and influence Hitler had on his troops as well as his Aryan followers. I don't think Peacock is a nazi in nature, even though he clearly displays the logic of an aryan-idealist.

I too find that picture inspiring mainly because of the way the german army handled itself during the peak of WW2. The technology and tactics they used were far better than any the world has seen during that time. Also the German SS was one of the best highly trained military in the world, the way they carried and completed missions...wow! Would you classify me as a pro-nazi supporter because I admire the tactics of the German Army/SS?



> I would rather have the biggest army in the world backing me up...PWNZ that shitty German army





> Well of course past German army PWNED all...nm about the point. I was just saying I would rather have the Chinese army than the German...o well.


Way to contradict yourself there, Geraldo Jr.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

DiXoN said:


> (although i dont think that possible LOL)
> [snapback]839107[/snapback]​


Hey! what is that supposed to mean!!!!!!!!!!! lol.



ProdigalMarine said:


> I think you're thinking waaay too deep into it Fido. From what I know about Peacock, he's all about power and influence. When he posted that photo of the german troops in formation at a rally, he was trying to show the power and influence Hitler had on his troops as well as his Aryan followers. I don't think Peacock is a nazi in nature, even though he clearly displays the logic of an aryan-idealist.
> 
> I too find that picture inspiring mainly because of the way the german army handled itself during the peak of WW2. The technology and tactics they used were far better than any the world has seen during that time. Also the German SS was one of the best highly trained military in the world, the way they carried and completed missions...wow! Would you classify me as a pro-nazi supporter because I admire the tactics of the German Army/SS?
> Way to contradict yourself there, Geraldo Jr.
> [snapback]839110[/snapback]​


bingo.



> he clearly displays the logic of an aryan-idealist


LOL...


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

this is my uncle joseph.

neal, - too bad you dont have people like this related to you.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

this is my uncle eduard haffner, - who i was named after. who helped invent and design german aircraft, - throughout WW1 and WW2.

neal, to bad you dont have people like this in your family.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> I guess you don't understand. He's not collecting them for what they stood for, but simply because of the amazement of how much power they had.
> [snapback]836719[/snapback]​


No it's Neal, if you look at half his other comments on the board (Owned pics from Tsunami victims for example) you can tell he's collecting them because he's an attention whore and wants to get a rise out of people while having a defensible position that "it's just because they're powerful".



Filo said:


> Chinese are FAR better trained. Hitler just had the German get basic traning to fire a weapon. Also Hitler's army had inferior weapons, no comparison.
> [snapback]836863[/snapback]​


Hitler's army at the start of world war 2 was the best trained in the world, as well the average platoon had more automatic weapons than any other army and the MG34 and 42, the finest machineguns at the time that many armies later based their machineguns on (the US machinegun in Vietnam was based on the MG42 for example).


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> neal, - too bad you dont have people like this related to you.
> [snapback]839538[/snapback]​





BAMBINO said:


> neal, to bad you dont have people like this in your family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe you should look up my last name.. HENDERSON..

although i donnot have any nazi relations, my family is full of powerful individuals.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> maybe you should look up my last name.. HENDERSON..


names are different than blood.



> my family is full of powerful individuals.


uh oh whatch out guys he might be the start of WW3

-lol


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Peacock has an ego almost as large as my dick...

And an incredibly bad attitude to boot.

He just needs a good ass kicking is all.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

hey neal i did a search and this is all i could find...

HENDERSON

- LOL

... pretty good eh?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I found a new desktop


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I think you're thinking waaay too deep into it Fido. From what I know about Peacock, he's all about power and influence. When he posted that photo of the german troops in formation at a rally, he was trying to show the power and influence Hitler had on his troops as well as his Aryan followers. I don't think Peacock is a nazi in nature, even though he clearly displays the logic of an aryan-idealist.
> 
> I too find that picture inspiring mainly because of the way the german army handled itself during the peak of WW2. The technology and tactics they used were far better than any the world has seen during that time. Also the German SS was one of the best highly trained military in the world, the way they carried and completed missions...wow! Would you classify me as a pro-nazi supporter because I admire the tactics of the German Army/SS?
> Way to contradict yourself there, Geraldo Jr.
> [snapback]839110[/snapback]​


"Well of course past German army PWNED all...nm about the point. I was just saying I would rather have the Chinese army than the German...o well. "

If you had read the thread, you would notice that they were talking about past vs past, i was talking past vs present. Meaning German Army PWNED all =BACK THEN

I would rather have the Chinese Army of today over the German Army of the past is another thing.

Thanks Maury!







Peacock is an attention whore, he craves it.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

attention is not a bad thing.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Whores are like slot machine only they lay on their backs, but they both take money.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Filo said:


> "Well of course past German army PWNED all...nm about the point. I was just saying I would rather have the Chinese army than the German...o well. "
> 
> If you had read the thread, you would notice that they were talking about past vs past, i was talking past vs present. Meaning German Army PWNED all =BACK THEN
> 
> ...


Past vs Present. You can't really compare the two, for one part, military technology in the past aren't as technologically advance as todays. Also, past military tactics are what makes todays militarys what they are.

But I think I get what you're saying....basically you'd side with the military of today because they are way smarter, way more technological advance and bigger than back then, even though the military of back then set the pace for todays military.







....Way to be hypocritical, buddy. Shall I call you John Kerry Jr.? or flip-flop fido?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

But the things that hitler made happen, the jet engine, space, rockets, the man power ... i meen we cant ingore the GREAT things he did can we?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

OMG, i had said NM for a reason like 10 replies ago lol...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

NM ?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

never mind


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

oh .. ok sorry.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

:nod: Can you feel the power?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

he just likes sex, thats all that says.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lol


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

let me guess, He enjoy trying to make them also?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

johndeere said:


> :nod: Can you feel the power?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











man thats some funny Stuff!
PeaCock is preparing his militia!~


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

My grandpa was in ww2. He talked to pow's from germany, they were no different than the U.S soldiers, most didnt want to be there. They were forced to fight just as we are if drafted. They were scared to speak out, because they had no voice. He said for the most part they were all good people. I guess from what my grandpa told me that many of them wanted hittler to be stopped, just not their friends and family, along with them, be killed. I thought some of the sh*t he told me was very interesting, he actually had a chance to speak to many germans, during the war time and get their opinions on it, along with killing them. He was on the beach of Normandy. He seen some brutal battles.

Basically if you were german, and wanted your family to survive you served your country. You and your family could easily be thrown in a smoke stack with the jews. The Germans were moral for the most part as we are, just had an unmoral leader, with a lot of money, that turned into a lot of power.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

the grinch said:


> My grandpa was in ww2. He talked to pow's from germany, they were no different than the U.S soldiers, most didnt want to be there. They were forced to fight just as we are if drafted. They were scared to speak out, because they had no voice. He said for the most part they were all good people. I guess from what my grandpa told me that many of them wanted hittler to be stopped, just not their friends and family, along with them, be killed. I thought some of the sh*t he told me was very interesting, he actually had a chance to speak to many germans, during the war time and get their opinions on it, along with killing them. He was on the beach of Normandy. He seen some brutal battles.
> 
> Basically if you were german, and wanted your family to survive you served your country. You and your family could easily be thrown in a smoke stack with the jews. The Germans were moral for the most part as we are, just had an unmoral leader, with a lot of money, that turned into a lot of power.
> [snapback]840729[/snapback]​


exactly. They had morals.. they did not want to burn young girls and children.. hell, even I would feel a little remorse if i did that.

The were good people.. but forced to act a certain way.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

the grinch said:


> My grandpa was in ww2. He talked to pow's from germany, they were no different than the U.S soldiers, most didnt want to be there. They were forced to fight just as we are if drafted. They were scared to speak out, because they had no voice. He said for the most part they were all good people. I guess from what my grandpa told me that many of them wanted hittler to be stopped, just not their friends and family, along with them, be killed. I thought some of the sh*t he told me was very interesting, he actually had a chance to speak to many germans, during the war time and get their opinions on it, along with killing them. He was on the beach of Normandy. He seen some brutal battles.
> 
> Basically if you were german, and wanted your family to survive you served your country. You and your family could easily be thrown in a smoke stack with the jews. The Germans were moral for the most part as we are, just had an unmoral leader, with a lot of money, that turned into a lot of power.
> [snapback]840729[/snapback]​


Great post


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> most didnt want to be there. They were forced to fight just as we are if drafted. They were scared to speak out, because they had no voice. He said for the most part they were all good people. many of them wanted hittler to be stopped, just not their friends and family, along with them, be killed.
> Basically if you were german, and wanted your family to survive you served your country. You and your family could easily be thrown in a smoke stack with the jews. The Germans were moral for the most part as we are, just had an unmoral leader, with a lot of money, that turned into a lot of power.


yup thats what my uncle joseph says too.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My grandfather's (he's German) dad was a hardcore socialist, so he'd face certain death in Nazi-Germany. To take suspicions away, my grandfather joined the Wehrmacht, and was send all over Europe. Not because he was a devoted Nazi, but because he tried to save his dad.
Almost seems like the ultimate sacrifice one can give for his family...

One can only wonder how it was to live in Hitler's Germany - I don't even think stories can describe it good enough.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

peacock, that stuff bores me


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

This is nuts!! Half of htese pictures are amazing even if they are fake!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hellraiser7821 said:


> peacock, that stuff bores me
> [snapback]841111[/snapback]​


Who cares: nowhere to be seen that this topic was made just for you...
If you don't like it, don't read, let alone post in it


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> This is nuts!! Half of htese pictures are amazing even if they are fake!


mine are real.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hellraiser7821 said:


> peacock, that stuff bores me
> [snapback]841111[/snapback]​


this is why you will never be something more then the average man waking up everyday at 6am to work 8-10 hours making little money.

ambition cannot be learned... its something you have.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hellraiser7821 said:


> peacock, that stuff bores me
> [snapback]841111[/snapback]​










dam what a little boy


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I have to dissapoint u guys about Germany having the first Jet the Me-262. aviation runs trough my family, the intreast lies with me and my father and grandfather. both father and grandfather have worked/working in avitation, my Grandfather was actually a Mechanic in the swedish airforce during WW2

anyway about the first Jet, one of the first Jet aircraft was romanian, the Coanda-1910 piloted by its inventor Henri Coanda. but it crashed in 1910 during its only demonstration.
the second jet was german, the Heinkel He 178.
The Me-262 also known as the Swallow was the worlds First Jet "Fighter"
at the same time as mass production of the Me-262 started the brittish produced the Gloster Meteor.

But the leading fighter of the german luftwaffe the Me-109 was actually thee fastest piston engined aircraft in the europeean theater. but eventually the german aircraft became obsolete. they were most of them faster than the allied fighters but the allies had more manuverable fighters such as the Supermarine Spitfire Series.

i hope this has been a educational lesson in Aviation history


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Peacock said:


> this is why you will never be something more then the average man waking up everyday at 6am to work 8-10 hours making little money.
> 
> ambition cannot be learned... its something you have.
> [snapback]841200[/snapback]​


Boy are you setting yourself up for disapointment


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

That great powerful leader mentioned on page 3? Stewie..


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

ghostnote said:


> oh?
> 
> and who is this?
> [snapback]838482[/snapback]​


Revelation 13:1-9


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> Revelation 13:1-9
> [snapback]842092[/snapback]​


Scary passage


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Revelation is a scary book fo the Bible. Amazing that the end of the world is so planned and exacting. Will be a sight to behold.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

SirOneEighty said:


> Revelation is a scary book fo the Bible. Amazing that the end of the world is so planned and exacting. Will be a sight to behold.
> [snapback]842125[/snapback]​


A sight I hope to never be around to see.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I was actually about to edit that post to say that exact line.

I hope it comes after I am long gone and can watch it from high above in Heaven.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

SirOneEighty said:


> I was actually about to edit that post to say that exact line.
> 
> I hope it comes after I am long gone and can watch it from high above in Heaven.
> [snapback]842131[/snapback]​


you wont be able to watch anything... You will be dead.. a solid blank.. as if you were never born.. or if you were in a coma.

there is no heaven.

and if there is.. i would rather go to hell.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> and if there is.. i would rather go to hell.
> [snapback]842148[/snapback]​


Why would you rather go to hell? In hell your in constant pain for the rest of eternity. Your life here on earth is a tiny fraction of your time in hell/heaven. Your life on earth ends, your time in hell does not.

Dont make this out to be a relgious debate to see if God, heaven, and hell really exists. Thats not my point. Im just saying, "IF" it did, why would you want to go?


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

hitler was always on drugs, mainly pot and stuff prescribed by his doctor, he was getting rid of jews, basically because they killed jesus, one fucked up thing he only wanted a race of blue eye people, weird sh*t. haha i think he wasn't crazy by much just dopped up and told the wrong things.


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

hitler the whole story here's a nice site with all the good story and little hitler pics

Hitler the whole story


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Why would you rather go to hell? In hell your in constant pain for the rest of eternity. Your life here on earth is a tiny fraction of your time in hell/heaven. Your life on earth ends, your time in hell does not.
> 
> Dont make this out to be a relgious debate to see if God, heaven, and hell really exists. Thats not my point. Im just saying, "IF" it did, why would you want to go?
> [snapback]842166[/snapback]​


Constant pain? Pain = An unpleasant sensation occurring in varying degrees of severity as a consequence of injury, disease, or emotional disorder.

One can get "Used" to pain.. WHat is pain? its a neurological reaction. Nothing more.. nothing less.. I can get used to pain.. Most of the "hurt" is in my head.. If i think i broke a bone, it hurts way worse then if i thought it was just a scrape.

And, since i am already dead.. i could care less if they broke my legs every second.. or stomped on my head constantly.. over time, i would get bored, and would eventualy start laughing at them...

If the demons can no longer inflict pain.. then what more is there to do? Kill me? i am already dead... Kill my mother infront of me? she is already dead..

they can no longer effect me..

"YOU WILL SUFFER FOR ETERNITY".. how will i suffer? how can they possibly harm me if i no longer feel pain? starve me? i am already dead as said befor..

What happens to you when you go to hell Natt?


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

There aint nothing like hearing the old timers speaking! Sometimes those old words can be worth millions.


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

Peacock said:


> you wont be able to watch anything... You will be dead.. a solid blank.. as if you were never born.. or if you were in a coma.
> 
> there is no heaven.
> and if there is.. i would rather go to hell.
> [snapback]842148[/snapback]​


Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

if hell does exist and it IS as bad as everyone says, there is 1 thing worse..

Imagine not being in your body.. just being alive with your brain.. nothing else.. you dont have a body.. you cannot see.. you cannot hear.. but you can think..

its a solid blank except for you are mentally sound and alert.. You are awake but cannot see or hear..

thinking alone for all eternity.

THAT is what i fear. THAT is worse then hell.


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

i thought about it, and it scared me , wakawakawakawaka


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

hahahaha


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

Who needs an army when you have nukes.

Oh see...there goes those armys


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

some wierd people in here....lol


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I always thought Hell was on earth.
The bible is always mentioning how Satan is a man who likes to manipulate and seduce man. The way I see it, there are numerous things on this earth that can manipulate and seduce men; one example would be women, the other money/greed. 
Another reason as to why I think hell is on earth is because the majority of man/woman on this earth is miserable, and always bitching about something. This rule would be the same in hell, given the rumor that everyone says that all in hell are miserable for eternity.
Then, we have ambulance-chasing lawyers, media reporters and Dan Rather. These guys are exactly the same as the little demons that run rampant in hell, they're always feeding off of something horrible, and loving it. 
That there might possibly be no heaven, and that the war between good and evil was already fought, with the outcome of Satan winning.

...those are just some of the reasons why I think we ARE in hell. Sounds utterly stupid, I know, but its 2345 out here and I'm thinking out of my ass.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> A sight I hope to never be around to see.
> [snapback]842128[/snapback]​


I agree with you Karen. Luckily we have the way as believers to escape such a horrible time and it is in the next chapter, Rev 14: 1 - 5.



> Revelation is a scary book fo the Bible. Amazing that the end of the world is so planned and exacting. Will be a sight to behold


Alot of people feel this way and avoid Revelation all together. But really Revelation is one of the most important books in the Bible. It is one that is full of significance and deep meaning. Once you see all the deep meanings behind the pictures and words, it becomes an entirely new book that is full of encouragement. A translation that really helped me is the Recovery Version Bible. Completely opens up the word. There is a website that gives them away for free. It's called BiblesForAmerica.org. But I do agree with you that it is hard to comprehend what is coming.


----------

